# New Here - 1 Million Questions



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Hello,

I have recently been introduced to cockapoos and made the decision to get one for our family. So, I have spent the last week on the internet trying to figure out where to start. At this point I am just trying to decide which breeder to go with. We don't have a lot of choices close by (Northern Virginia area) so I am open to traveling some if I have to. So here are a few of my questions: 

Is there anywhere to find reviews on breeders? 

What are the main things I should look for? 

Is it a good idea to get on a waiting list to get a specific color/size that I might want? 

Finally, why is it that breeders are so short and uninformative when they reply to your email? I'm getting so frustrated. This is a big purchase and I have a lot of questions (especially because I am just learning about this breed). 

I'm sure you will be hearing from me a lot more in the near future. I hope I don't drive you crazy with all my questions.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, I'm sorry I can't help with your questions.....I'm in the UK but wanted to wish you good luck with your search


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Have a read of the forum, particularly the Puppy Place. There are a few new owners around and lots of helpful advice about breeders and picking a puppy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Some of us got our puppies from Sugar and Spice in NC. http://www.sugarandspicecockapoos.com/main.html
I cannot say enough wonderful things about this breeder. (I did not get my first dog from her) She was responsive, she tests all her dogs, she sends pictures and updates and she went above and beyond to get me exactly what I wanted (and believe me I had a list) 
Willow is healthy, spunky and smart with a beautiful coat. We had her flown to us and it went fine with no issues at all.


----------



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Thanks. I have actually been in contact with Sugar in Spice some too. I feel like she has been the most professional person so far. Are both of your's F2? I'm curious what the difference is in the coat of the F1 and F2.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am in Canada so can't really help but welcome! Good luck on your search! Some breeders ship puppies but I have never experienced that? Just Google search and I am sure you will find one!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

StephStew said:


> Thanks. I have actually been in contact with Sugar in Spice some too. I feel like she has been the most professional person so far. Are both of your's F2? I'm curious what the difference is in the coat of the F1 and F2.


I am not sure but her mom and dad were both f2. It is hard to say with the coat because I know from my first poo that it will change. Jake has an f1b mom and a cocker dad. my groomer says his coat is thick like a cocker. Right now Willows coat is thinner loose and wavy.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

My geography is pretty shocking but I came across these people ages ago. They seem pretty good. Health test etc.
http://townandcountrycockapoos.com/home.htm


----------



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

I did check out those breeders. They won't sell to people with young children.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

StephStew said:


> I did check out those breeders. They won't sell to people with young children.


Linda's (sugar and spice) puppies are around her home schooled grandchildren all day. I was super excited by that as Jake is terrified of anyone under 4 feet. Willow loves kids. It makes a huge difference.


----------

